# Drives me nuts when...



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

People call their boers "billys" or "nannys". Lol I have no idea why it bothers me so much but it does!  
Anyone else have goat terms they hate hearing?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree with you!!!! :veryangry: :veryangry: To me it's VERY insulting to the goat!!! :angry:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

I hear twangy banjo music when those terms are used :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree. When someone lists their Buck as a billy or Doe as a nanny- it lacks a professional flare to me. It just sounds like a casual goat rancher raising inbred billies.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I never refer to mine that way. Many people for a long time refered to them that way and so people just dont realize that some take it as a derogatory name. I think if you asked all of america what a boy goat was called and what a girl goat was called you would be suprised as I bet half or more would say billy and nanny. Even kids books refer to them as billy and nanny goats. :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

> I hear twangy banjo music when those terms are used


Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a friend that calls them Billies and nannies....I respect that... it doesn't mean ...they have less of a goat...or goats... when they say it that way...LOL ... :laugh: this was the way they were taught..... it is the old style way I guess........ it kinda bothers me too...but I don't dwell on it..... I still say to him... do you want to buy a "buck" or "Doe".... :wink:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah me too :roll: I had that prob with rabbits :roll: lol It can confuse some people so I usually Ask them if they want a boy or girl lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I am not fond of it either! I like the sound of buck and doe sounds more 'goat formal' I guess lol 
I see ads on craigslist all the time for billys and nanny's and I cringe. 
But....everyone has their preferences


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I honestly don't care what you call them. It also depends on the kind of people I am around as to what I call them. If I am at the auction talking to a meat buyer they are always nannies and billies but if it is 4-H people it is bucks and does. Some people would say I should try to educate them on the correct terms but why would some old time buyer listen to a 25 year old about terms, also would they even care?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess I never thought about it. I think that when I go to sell I will use buck and doe that way it does sound more professional. I will have to admit when they are expecting or have babies on I always call them momma


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't like the sound of it...but I also don't really care if someone uses it or not. :shrug:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

You know, before coming to this forum I wondered what ever happened to the terms "nannygoat" and "billygoat". I just didn't know any better. "Doe" and "buck" are certainly more appealing terms, to me. Goats remind me a lot of deer, only smarter LOL (of course the only deer I've known well are muntjacks).
But to my Great Aunt Hazel (in her 90s) Pan will always be a billygoat LOL.
Something comparable, to me (and other falconers), is when people refer to vultures as "buzzards". A buzzard is actually a broad winged hawk, like a red-tailed or a red-shouldered. Vultures in the US are not even related to raptors (some of the African vultures are). The vultures here are more closely related to storks.
I guess everybody has their pet peeves .


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I forgot to add that it drives me nuts on craigslist, but doesn't bother me when people call them that in person. 
Today I took 2 boys to the auction and called the bucks, and the guy laughed after we got them in their pen and told his buddy who was making out the ticket in the office 2 nice bucks, then he said billys. I laughed and told him yep I forgot I was at the stockyard, hehe...  

I just feel when people are advertising especially 'breeding' animals it's just so much better to call them bucks and does. Seeing it on a screen really makes it look I don't know...tacky perhaps?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep, I don't use billies or nannies but I dont' necessarily mind it--I realize some people are not as goat "crazy" as me :ROFL: 

What does get under my skin (and I am sorry I don't mean to offend anyone but my goats are boers and "should" have horns) is when people wish all goats to be de-horned. The FFA bothers me that way-I wish the wethers could keep their horns. Its just me-I like the horns :greengrin: 

I also get irritated when people spell boer--boar goats :slapfloor: UGH!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I know...boar..haha. I don't think I've ever really looked into 'why' they like the wethers dehorned. Is it possibly a safety procaution for kids? I know most wethers here are dehorned, but they 'can' have horns, but can only be so wide, or something like that, I've honestly never looked into it, but basically you have to keep trimming the horn back/sanding it down or whatever. Since my kid aren't doing wethers I've never really gotten into all the detailed info on them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yes, here the horns have to be "tipped" if they are showing them in FFA. We did tip Macho's and that was fine w/me. But, his having horns did hurt my daughter in the show ring, they say it is "not supposed to" but I know it did. Next year we will be "good little exhibitors" and dehorn the wethers-lol!!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

If I ever meet a couple named Bill & Nan. I will try hard not to laugh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Does this mean that I can't make extra gas money by hiring Summer out as a babysitter?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

It dosen't matter to me if you call the buck billy does nanny. But It does bother me when they are referred to as boys and girls. Don't know why my other half says that and I always say buck or doe?


----------

